#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 Images/Logog/ 裡的大量Logo每日更換

## 狼王白牙

大家好，及主機代管大大們好，

現在要清掉舊的Phpbb sid 及修正帖子連結了，
不過有一個計畫需要做，以前我們是Windows系統，可以用排程器跑sql語法每日更換Logo
現在可不可以讓Logo每日換一張，並且用隱藏語法說明這是誰的作品呢?

我說的不是那種隨機圖片喔，這樣太耗費寬帶了。

----------


## 雪麒

小獸我倒是覺得，與其從數據庫中刪掉sid，不如寫插件讓系統兼容這種帶有sid的語法。反正這類編寫代碼增強系統功能和兼容性的事情遲早是要做的，比如付費系統。而且，sid的問題不僅包括帖子，還包括私訊，部落格，或者說全部支持bbcode解析的地方，要靠修改數據庫來完全解決實在太麻煩了。
帖子鏈接嘛，還是建議新建viewtopic.php來兼容之前的鏈接。因為鏈接不僅是內部的，還包括外部引用，比如協作平台以及其他網站（不可能跑到其他網站去更新鏈接，對吧XD
最後Logo更換應當可以通過論壇系統的計劃任務來做到，不過需要有logo文件名和作者的對應關係表才可以

----------


## 狼王白牙

雪麒言之有理，之前有許多的外部網站連結是以 viewtopic.php 為基礎

那麼這兩個任務就交給雪麒了，萬分感謝^^

相關文件將會移交給您

----------


## yoching

給雪麒一個理念。

圖片不一定要呼叫JPG、GIF、PNG。
可以讓他呼叫PHP。
再利用PHP的特性宣告圖片標頭讓它變成圖片。

這樣只要在PHP寫上要變動的規則就可以每日不同的LOGO了。

直接變動資料庫內的資料不是很良好的做法。畢竟這是VBB，它有存在緩存頁面的特性。
所以可以利用如下的特性

<img src="./get_logo_img.php?rand=?????" />

來達到自由變更LOGO的特性。
要注意rand值要採用亂數，防正瀏覽器的圖片緩存。

加油!!

----------

